# Lombardy 2016 **spoilers**



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

On Eurosport from half one, I think. Might be on Rai sport already but I've not checked.

Anyone know the form? I've not looked yet but I'm expecting non sprinters out in force to make things hard before a sprinters' Worlds.


----------



## brommers (1 Oct 2016)

Is there any text updates anywhere?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2016)

Twitter is usually the best option as teams usually tweet updates, but today has been very poor


----------



## brommers (1 Oct 2016)

Yes, that's what I'm doing - it's picking up though. 4 leaders have about 6'40"


----------



## brommers (1 Oct 2016)

Apparently Rob Power of Orica was late to the start, tried to catch the peloton, but couldn't - how embarrassing is that. Alf Tupper would have caught them easy whilst eating a bag of chips.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

Text updates on http://live.cyclingnews.com/

Eurosport coverage not until 1445 - not sure when that changed.  It was on Rai sport but they've just gone to football and rai 3 isn't scheduled to pick up coverage until 1415. When I lost it, Caruso and Molard(?) had about thirty seconds on Denifl a bit more on Cherel and 2min 30 on the pack. About 85km to go I think.


----------



## brommers (1 Oct 2016)

I've been watching it on Eurosport since 1.30 through Sky


----------



## brommers (1 Oct 2016)

Nothing much happened since - 72 km left


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

Very slick wheel change from Cofidis to Caruso after a rear wheel puncture there.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> I've been watching it on Eurosport since 1.30 through Sky


Real Eurosport seems to have decided to add some Futsal and motorcycling highlights to their schedule.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Very slick wheel change from Cofidis to Caruso after a rear wheel puncture there.


My mistake. It was a chain drop. My Italian sucks and I was looking at my lunch


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

Crap TV direction there, giving screen time to a nobber on the inside of a hairpin looking at the camera instead of the passing race.

Not that much going on. Caruso up front alone, Molard chasing and Mamykin is the latest rider to attempt getting away from the gruppo.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

45km to go and Uran is dangling at the back of the main group. He doesn't usually do that when he's going to win, does he?


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

And the Quick Step car driver correctly puts it in the hedge instead of hit the group as it changes side of the road


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

32km to go and it's all kicked off ashhipped! Uran, Chaves and Bardet in front, about 30s from the pack, with Rosa in between. Will they be caught on the long run in from this final big Selvino climb? Roads surface are poor: hope they've repaired the descent else this could be scary.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

15km and under 10s on some captions. ValvPiti must be wishing really hard. I suspect he's the best spruiker left in that chase group if it comes back together, but maybe we'll see a surprise. Please.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

Caption now reading 1minute with 9km left. WTF Rai?


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

And the final short 12% climb further splits the four... come on Chaves!


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)




----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

And Eurosport won't stick around for the presentation  so it's back to Italian for me!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2016)

Colombia's first ever Monument winner


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2016)

Excellent!

I don't know how long it will stay up there, but if you look now there is a video on YouTube showing the last 25 km of Eurosport coverage in English.


----------



## brommers (2 Oct 2016)

Great race. Well done Chavez. Can't believe that that was the 1st Monument for a Columbian rider.


----------

